# Likes and fat fingers.



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

The change to the way likes are given means scrolling on many devices gives random likes dislikes or any other icon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2021)

Agreed.
I seem to recall we had this issue before and it was fixed with the ratings being in a drop-down menu.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

So having the menu above a single like button is better than all items available? Or is it just mobile devices that having the menu (tooltip) is the better option.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

I use a lap top so I dont really know. It happened with me in the past when using a kindle. With the drop down the default is "like". But with the present set up you can hit any icon. A simple "like" wouldnt really be noticed but, dislike disagree optimistic etc are

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok I changed it right now. Is that a good setup for the like function.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

horseUSA said:


> Ok I changed it right now. Is that a good setup for the like function.


I just noticed, works fine, lets see if it works (should do), thanks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2021)

This is what it looked like on my cell (Android system) - the screenshot was taken a short while before this recent update/upgrade.

It was a pretty clean setup.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 16, 2021)

It appears to me, that the problem is only on mobiles with small screens, such as iphones, coupled with the placement of the icons for the various things. This is the only board that I'm on that has a problem and it's only reared it's head recently. A quick look on the other boards, show that the like tag is not within the message window, but below, in the block with other operations.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 16, 2021)

With that change, it appears that it will be much harder to unintentionally trigger a like/dislike on small screens. Thanks to all for helping to try and figure out what was going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 16, 2021)

Tweaked it again to put back where default like button is

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2021)

As always, thanks Horse for all you do to keep ww2ac rockin'

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> It appears to me, that the problem is only on mobiles with small screens, such as iphones, coupled with the placement of the icons for the various things. This is the only board that I'm on that has a problem and it's only reared it's head recently. A quick look on the other boards, show that the like tag is not within the message window, but below, in the block with other operations.


When I used my kindle I managed to dislike 3 consecutive posts by a moderator, one of which was a laughing emoji.


----------



## special ed (Jun 16, 2021)

Moderators shouldn't laugh. It seems kind of sinister.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 16, 2021)

Since I use PC, I have nothing to talk about topic itself, But I want to thank you for keeping this place active and alive, I mean literally anyone of you! best wishes for all of you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

